# Merry Christmas



## TheThumbPuppy (Dec 23, 2020)

Merry Christmas to you all !

I hope that Santa will bring you everything you wish for, that is if you're not on the naughty list : )


----------



## Bloke (Jan 2, 2021)

I hope you had a good Christmas and Happy New Year Brother


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 2, 2021)

Well, good enough I suppose, lockdown and all that.
Only got black coal though, I was naughty last year ! : )
How were your Christmas and New Year down under?


----------



## Bloke (Jan 8, 2021)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> Well, good enough I suppose, lockdown and all that.
> Only got black coal though, I was naughty last year ! : )
> How were your Christmas and New Year down under?


Good.. pretty quiet. I went out for a pub crawl before Christmas - that's good. With our COVID lockdowns that was a great treat.
Christmas was with the folks, and NYE with friends at a friends house.
Then we had a COVID scare in New South Wales and Victoria closed it borders. Our goal here is 0 community transmission and no one wants a year like last, so many people went to ground.
That's meant I have spent a lot of the holidays by myself doing very little. Had great plans to do lots - but been very idle. Back to work on Monday and the fun begins again !
You ?


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 9, 2021)

We've been in lockdown and curfew for about two months here in the centre of Brussels.

Usually we have our B&B full of guests, but this year it was strange to live in a big empty house just the two of us and our two doggies. No special Christmas and New Year's breakfast.

I don't know whether the vaccines will bring an end to all this. Let's hope so.

My bet is that things will start getting better in April.


----------

